# Diy hvac



## crammy_IA (May 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ever completed a DIY HVAC install on an enclosed cab before?

We have an older enclosed tractor that was DIY enclosed but they didn't put any HVAC in it. Summers feeling hotter and hotter on this body and thought I might look into it.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

The used to make the Mickey mouse AC for cars back in the 60s and 70s, maybe try a search for after market auto AC?


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

Try a small roof mount unit, like what you would find on small campers.

Bob


----------

